# WOW.....Vikes finish in last place



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Been telling you boys all year, the queenies suck. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Get ready purple freaks, this is where this team is gonna be finishing for years to come. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, they have finished last so often.....let's just look at the last few times. 2010, 1990, 1984.......pretty good track record of finishing last. uke:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Recurvenator said:


> Been telling you boys all year, the queenies suck. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> Get ready purple freaks, this is where this team is gonna be finishing for years to come. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


Agreed! :bop:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Just 2 years ago, the Lions went 0-16. Now, not only do the Lions beat the queens, they finish ahead of them in the standings. Talk about a MAJOR step backwards. Especially when you consider at the begginning of the year when it was anounced that Mr. Sexting was coming back, there were a lot of "hello Super Bowl" :beer: and all the purple freaks thought they were going to see the ultimate season take place. Instead, it all unraveled, and the purple freaks were left with nothing more to do than :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

But then again, it's been that way for FIFTY years. What a disfunctional organization. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

They traded a third round pick for another savior in Randy (I can't run a complete route) Moss to the Patriots. Cut him a few weeks later when the team realized just how badly he sucked!! :down: uke: 
Now their crying and hoping for next year!
Watch out for the Lions next year. They were in and even leading in alot of games they ended up losing. :eyeroll:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

speckline said:


> They traded a third round pick for another savior in Randy (I can't run a complete route) Moss to the Patriots. Cut him a few weeks later when the team realized just how badly he sucked!! :down: uke:
> Now their crying and hoping for next year!
> Watch out for the Lions next year. They were in and even leading in alot of games they ended up losing. :eyeroll:


Not only that, but New England got a draft pick and once they got ride of Moss they became more consistant and look where they are now! :laugh:


----------

